# east yorkshire dog shows



## borderman (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it possible for show organisers To inform me of any local dog shows in the east riding of yorksihre as I am a scroll saw artist specialising in dog pictures.
Mal Hull


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

there are sites available that give info on forthcoming shows.

www.penneypine.
fosse date.

higham press.


----------



## borderman (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks that's just what I was after.I would like to find one or two shows in the Yorkshire area to sell my dog pictures Thank you very much Mal


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't forget there are other dog gatherings, check out ObedienceUK for obedience shows in Hull & Beverley, also agility & flyball competitions.


----------

